# 2 year old snowboard video



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is a short video I put together of my son that is 2 1/2. His riding skills are much better than my video and editing skills but see what you think? If anyone has any video pointers, recommendations on music for a video like this please pass along as well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh, this is so sweet! :eusa_clap: 
Got a big smile watching it. Fascinated by the way he slides as if he was born on a board. He’ll be such a fearless natural rider. 
I love Metallica, but the track is a bit too aggressive. You’d expect badass riding, jumps, lot of falls. Will be the perfect track in two years  I’d choose a track a bit more cheerful that empathizes the easiness and joy of his riding. 

The John Butler Trio - peaches and cream  (if you don't know them yet, also listen toZebra, Betterman, Company Sin)
U2 -  Beautiful Day 
Ben Lee -  Catch My Disease
Counting Crows -  Hangin' Around

a bit more wild, for later vids:
Red Hot Chili Peppers -  By The Way
Green Day – Basket Case 
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! Yeh, I agree on the music. I went round and round trying to figure out what to use. Hopefully I'll get him wakeboarding this summer and can try some different music.


----------



## Jason Bard (Apr 4, 2013)

hey that was awesome! ur son has amazing control for such an age! anyway, sweet video! everything was great but i suggest you try not to use too much of those flashes and try to keep your son in the middle of the frame. otherwise everything else was great!


----------



## jellyjam (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats awesome! I have A 2 1/2 year old and want to get him out there this season coming. May I ask how long it took to get him to this stage? I don't know where to start with gear and what level. Has he shown interest in it beforehand? Thanks for sharing...
Made my day!


----------



## Swede (Mar 23, 2013)

We took him to Snowshoe the week before Christmas and I rented him a Burton 90CM with boots. The smallest boots you will probably find are the Burton GROM in a size 12(3 size too big for my son). Anyway he tried it and liked it. I ended up buying a Burton Chopper 90 and those boots. We went a couple time to to local resorts in NC then back up to Snowshoe/Silvercreek for a few days in Feb. On this trip I started holding his hands and riding with him(near the end of the video) and letting him go every once and a while on the flats. He must have really gotten the feel for it doing this cause the next time we went he started turning and stopping on his own. I would say this was this probably his 8th day on a snowboard. From a time aspect it really wasn't that much cause at his age and hour or two a day was about all he lasted... Until he learned to go by himself and he made it about 4 hrs. I think the biggest thing was timing and make sure he was in a good mood as far as sleeping and eating before we started. For our son mornings worked much better. We tried to do go at night once and that didn't work too well. We tried to go back to Snowshoe last week with the hopes of getting some more cool video but he got sick the day before and it was a wasted trip.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

He rides switch better than I do :eusa_clap:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> He rides switch better than I do :eusa_clap:


 was thinking the same!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Dad........get outta the way! Awesome!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Great!! :bowdown:


----------

